# Best way to dry mare up after weaning



## Escada2004 (17 October 2016)

As the title really, my mare and foal have just been weaned and i need to dry my mare up asap as she has an injury and needs to go for a bone scan. She lost condition as the foal was draining her so im a bit concerned about cutting her feed right out. They were separated last Thursday morning and she is still dripping milk. She is out in the day and in at night, there isnt much grass and she has to have haylage rather than hay. Her udder isnt tender to touch but is full.


----------



## cundlegreen (17 October 2016)

I'd keep her out all the time, walking about will help the bag go down. I tend to cut out all feed for two weeks before weaning, as we have plenty of grass, then no feed for two weeks afterwards. there are plenty of calories in haylage, so would def cut out any feed for a while.


----------



## Escada2004 (17 October 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			I'd keep her out all the time, walking about will help the bag go down. I tend to cut out all feed for two weeks before weaning, as we have plenty of grass, then no feed for two weeks afterwards. there are plenty of calories in haylage, so would def cut out any feed for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks cundlegreen, unfortunately she isnt able to stay out 24/7 now (im in livery) but she is out from first light until just before it goes dark. I will cut out her hard feed and see how she holds up weight wise. I assuming a chaff with added vits and minerals would be ok, currently use D & H Safe and Sound which is low calorie? Just so she has something whilst the others are fed?


----------



## ihatework (17 October 2016)

I'm no expert but my mare seems to be drying up quickly.
Her bag was huge and spraying milk for about 3 days but since then has gradually gone down. Day 9 now and whilst slightly filled there is no sign of milk dripping and she is quite comfortable.
She is out 24/7 on a couple of acres of no grass, but with added hay.
Started light hacking under saddle on day 7.


----------



## Maesfen (18 October 2016)

Same as Cundlegreen; you should have cut out all feed a fortnight before weaning to start the slowing down process.  Cut out all food except forage until she has dried up.  She won't starve but the more you feed the longer it takes for them to dry up and can cause problems.  The sheer fact she is not feeding the foal will help with her condition and she will soon recover once dried up.  Once she has settled and not likely to sweat up, make sure she is warm enough if you think she is cold but just a L/W will do to take the chill off, that too will help with condition.


----------



## Escada2004 (18 October 2016)

Thanks all, she is settled and fine in herself and has a lightweight rug on, have cut out all hard feed feed from last night apart from a bit of chaff for when the others are fed. She was still dripping last night but she isnt tender to touch at all and seems happy in herself at the moment. If i had cut her hard feed out two weeks before weaning she would have been emaciated, she has had to have so much to keep a bit of condition on, yet she is has always been a god dooer before having the foal.


----------



## cundlegreen (18 October 2016)

Escada2004 said:



			Thanks all, she is settled and fine in herself and has a lightweight rug on, have cut out all hard feed feed from last night apart from a bit of chaff for when the others are fed. She was still dripping last night but she isnt tender to touch at all and seems happy in herself at the moment. If i had cut her hard feed out two weeks before weaning she would have been emaciated, she has had to have so much to keep a bit of condition on, yet she is has always been a god dooer before having the foal.
		
Click to expand...

Check for mineral deficiencies. I had a mare with foal at foot lost huge amount of condition, looked like an RSPCA case. Had a urine test done, and the foal had leached most minerals from her. She was a different mare after a custom made supplement. I was convinced she had cancer at the time, but she picked up very quickly.


----------



## Escada2004 (18 October 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			Check for mineral deficiencies. I had a mare with foal at foot lost huge amount of condition, looked like an RSPCA case. Had a urine test done, and the foal had leached most minerals from her. She was a different mare after a custom made supplement. I was convinced she had cancer at the time, but she picked up very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she has been on a proper mare and foal supplement and mineral blocks in the field, but will certainly look in to it if she doesnt pick up. She doesnt look as bad as some ive seen, but as she is a competition mare not a 'broodmare' im used to seeing her looking fit and muscled up and not ribby if that makes sense?


----------



## Equi (18 October 2016)

Brood mares look awful compared to horses in fit condition. I was worried about mine, having been used to seeing her fit and plump, but had a good prod and shes still maintained a good level of flab. Foal is 4 months nearly, so ill be feeding more now, but weaning about Dec.


----------

